# 2016 snorkel law?



## mitchxc700 (Apr 25, 2016)

I live in Minnesota and as everyone knows that lives here snorkels are illegal as long as they're aftermarket. My question is does anyone know since Arctic Cat and Can-Am now have Factory snorkels are they going to change that law or have they already? Because as it states in the law anything Factory including snorkels is legal so because I don't have a brand new 4 wheeler my snorkel is illegal?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

If there is a way for the state to steal your money, they will. I can't imagine them getting rid of that law.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't understand who regulates/enforces it??

Could you not fix them where the tops can be removed so that it looks stock while your transporting and possible going through check points? I know this isn't the best option, and I'm NOT condoning breaking the law but.... It's a stupid law. lol.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Too unlucky with that law out there and seems something can be removed easily when there's an inspection would be better.


----------



## AVR316 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow glad I don't live in your state snorkels illegal never heard of such what is the reason ?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I hear upper Michigan is the same with snorkles


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Who's inspecting these bikes for compliance? Who is enforcing such a law and what is the penalty for non compliance?


----------

